

Show HN: Xeger – A semantic regex builder in JavaScript - jonny_eh
https://github.com/JonAbrams/xeger

======
tvmalsv
Pretty cool, nice work. I've done traditional regex for so long that reading
the regex version of the url example was faster for me than reading the Xeger
code. But, I know regex gives a lot of people trouble, and this provides a
great alternative.

Even though I'm comfortable with regex, I actually like this method. Seems
like it would be less prone to errors when creating a complex regex.

~~~
jonny_eh
Thanks! It's also easier to comment the xeger code.

------
blainesch
Instead of 1 line, you can write 17!

This tool is an anti-pattern. Just learn regex.

~~~
jhare
And that one-line strategy worked out _great_ for Perl!

~~~
o_____________o
There are some other options:

[http://coffeescript.org/#regexes](http://coffeescript.org/#regexes)

